
31 “Other” Best Places to Live in US for Tech Entrepreneurs - BretFisher
http://www.techinsurance.com/resources/best-places-to-live/
======
BretFisher
I was interviewed for Virginia Beach "Beach Bums", along with several others
in the area... so they must have done some significant work to arrive at this
list.

